# Please read Monte Cristo Muzzleloader Hunters!!!



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone know about this??? http://www.huntsvilleutahmarathon.com/

This sure is going to make it hard to get up and down the mountain Saturday the 29th for anyone hunting Monte Cristo. Looks like the states looking out for all us hunters again!!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Have you looked to see where mile marker 43 is? Not near s map now but would guess the snowmobile parking lot.


----------



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like they are starting at power line....I called the sheriff, they are not closing the road but will have cops and flaggers from power line down to the mouth of monty. Not a huge deal I guess, just kind of frustrating and honestly dangerous for the runners. I'm confused why they would even attempt to do both a muzzleloader hunt and a marathon the same weekend, but the DWR knew nothing about it so that tells you how much communications going on.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This points to a bigger issue in my mind. That is, as hunters, our numbers and overall influence are shrinking, where we are not involved enough in other aspects of our community to raise that kind of a red flag when events are getting planned. 

As an example - I've been a scout leader in my local troop for nearly 10 years now. As we plan out a year worth of camp-outs, we look at October, and when we can go camping. Every year, I've made sure the October camp-out was not scheduled during the deer hunt. This would allow the boys to go hunting with their fathers, AND, it also ensures that my troop of screaming 12 year olds won't ruin someone's hunt, AND it means we can find a camping spot. And on top of that, when we do camp in October, we go to places that are less friendly deer habitats so we don't chase the game off. 

My point is - when our numbers shrink and we reduce our participation in our community, hunting will become impacted more and more by other activities.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Not every group is into hunting and I guess this was the only and maybe the last Saturday before snow flys that they could get the marathon in...who knows, but it's a world full of different likes.
GaryFish, I applaud you for looking into the hunting issues when you plan your scout outings like you do, but not all scout leaders think like you. Last year we had a very large group, I'm assuming several scout troops involved because there were over 50 boys in the camp, camped and doing typical boy scout noisy things in an area I hunt. It just made that part of my hunting territory off limits for a day or two.
I actually like the fact that there are folks who are willing to take young boys out and teach them the finer things in life.


----------

